# Solved: Can't sync iPod to iTunes



## VADanG (Feb 1, 2013)

Many, many tries.

I have re-formatted the iPod. I have re-downloaded iTunes to my XP operated laptop. I have re-started the computer.

I have gone through the sliding of the 'hold' on-off button and have held the center button and the dial (at the 12 O'Clock position) buttons to get the apple symbol to appear, before trying to sync.

I have put a pre-recorded CD in the drive on the computer and copied the songs to the iTunes library, but can't get them onto the iPod.

I am very frustrated. Thanks, in advance, if you can help! Thanks for even trying!!

Dan

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 13 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1271 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 38146 MB, Free - 23796 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 3088
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What model iPod is this? The Nano?


----------



## VADanG (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, I believe it is a nano. I was given it, along with a soft plastic (rubberized) wrapper.

I was told I could use the USB chord from an iPad to charge and sync it. 

No joy, yet.

Thanks for the reply,
Dan


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

There are many models of iPods. You can use this guide from Apple to identify your device.

https://support.apple.com/kb/HT1353

The next step is getting it recognized by iTunes. Did the person who gave this to you tell you that it worked OK?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Does the iPod appear to be charging when you plug it into the computer?


----------



## VADanG (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, the iPod charges just fine. It is fully charged at the present.


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

If it is fully charged and shows up in iTunes, what happens when you try to sync music with it?


----------



## VADanG (Feb 1, 2013)

When I try to sync., either the device is 'grayed out' (not available) or nothing happens.

On my last attempt, I WAS actually able to sync a couple of songs, so this appears to be an 'operator problem', perhaps. I am not able to sync. all of the music I have. Do I have to get it all in a certain format before trying to sync.?

I'll keep trying different ideas although I must admit that even though a downloaded itunes synced to the iPod and a couple of songs from a CD synced with the iPod, much of what I have doesn't, as of yet.

Thank you for all the help. I will marked this problem as "solved" once I figure out how to get the rest of my music sync'ed.

Regards,
Dan


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

When you have it plugged and open in iTunes - you see it on the left hand side under *Devices*....
Click on it to highlight it. Then on the right hand side, scroll down to *Options*
What items are checked? Is "*Sync only checked songs and videos*" checked? Or "*Manually manage music and videos*"?

Also (with the iPod still plugged in) Up top you may see a bunch of tabs: 
Summary Apps Music Movies Tv Shows Podcasts....etc
Click on the *Music* tab
Is *Sync Music *checked?
Under that it should say "*Entire music library*" and "*Selected playlists, artists, albums, genres*"
Either of those checked?

I have attached a screenshot of what mine looks like.


----------



## VADanG (Feb 1, 2013)

CB81,

With my computer on, if I plug in the iPod, iTunes will open automatically.

I looked under "Devices" and found "Sync only checked songs and videos" checked.

When I click on the *Music* tab, *Sync Music* IS checked. *Entire music library* is also checked.

------------------------

On another note, there are several operating systems on this computer: Ubuntu, Windows XP, and some other one I can't think of the name of now. Naturally, I am only using Windows XP with this effort, but some of the songs that I can't sync (that are on my computer's hard drive) have an .au ending to the file names. Is it possible that these are linked to another operating system and can't be converted?

Everything seems to be working as it should with the exception of my inability to sync. some 300 songs onto the iPod that are on my computer. I'll continue to search for programs which could convert these music files so they CAN be sync.'ed.

If you have any other suggestions, please suggest away.

Thanks for your help. As it stands now, the iPod and iTunes are working just fine. I just have that other issue to contend with....

Best Regards,
Dan


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is a list of music formats supported by iTunes. I don't see anything with an AU in the list.

http://support.apple.com/kb/TA44475

If the iPod is recognized by iTunes, and you sync some music to it, then it sounds like it's working but just doesn't support the format of some of your music files.


----------

